# Vintage Star Sprocket Chain Ring



## oldhatdesertcat (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello! 

I'm looking for a 44 tooth star sprocket.

Please PM with image and price.

Thanks!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 3, 2017)

@oldhatdesertcat  Here's one.....  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Vin...868593?hash=item1ecbb83f71:g:Y88AAOSwcpJZb7Ha


----------



## oldhatdesertcat (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks for the link! I'm looking specifically for one with 44 teeth, though.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 2, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bic...570403?hash=item3aefd13ce3:g:iUkAAOSw0h9Zq4GF

Think I counted 44 teeth, cheap too.


----------

